# Start up Entries



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

I got a new laptop for Christmas and I knew some of the entries I could delete from startup - they were ones I have deleted on all other laptops and computers over the years. But, I have some that I THINK I can delete, but want to be sure I'm not screwing up something on my new "toy". Which of the entries below can be disabled/deleted? Also, I would like to uninstall Norton. Windows Defender is on the laptop, just not running right now. If I activate that - is that enough protection?? Or what would you suggest for a free (and good) Antivirus program. THANKS.

HKLM:Run	cAudioFilterAgent	Conexant Systems, Inc.	C:\Program Files\Conexant\cAudioFilterAgent\cAudioFilterAgent64.exe

HKLM:Run	dleamon.exe	Lexmark International, Inc.	"C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V310-V510 Series\dleamon.exe"

HKLM:Run	ETDCtrl	ELAN Microelectronics Corp.	%ProgramFiles%\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe

HKLM:Run	EzPrint	Lexmark International, Inc.	"C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V310-V510 Series\ezprint.exe"

HKLM:Run	HotKeysCmds	Intel Corporation	"C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe"

HKLM:Run	IgfxTray	Intel Corporation	"C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe"

HKLM:Run	Logitech Download Assistant	Microsoft Corporation	C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe 

C:\Windows\System32\LogiLDA.dll,LogiFetch

HKLM:Run	Persistence	Intel Corporation	"C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe"

HKLM:Run	SmartAudio	Conexant Systems, Inc.	C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\SAII\SACpl.exe /t

HKLM:Run	TCrdMain	TOSHIBA Corporation	C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Hotkey\TCrdMain_Win8.exe

HKLM:Run	TecoResident	TOSHIBA Corporation	C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Teco\TecoResident.exe

HKLM:Run	ThpSrv C:\Windows\system32\thpsrv /logon

HKLM:Run	TosBrightnessAdjust	Toshiba Corporation	C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Brightness Adjust\TosBrightnessAdjust.exe

HKLM:Run	TSSSrv	TOSHIBA Corporation	C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\System Setting\TSSSrv.exe

HKLM:Run	TSVU	TOSHIBA	"c:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Smart View Utility\TosSmartViewLauncher.exe"


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Leave the registry keys alone. They don't harm anything and it can cause problems.

As for the antivirus:

Use this to remove Norton:

https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us

Then activate Defender. It is a perfectly good antivirus, no need to use anything else.


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

THANKS- so much easier to as the questions first rather than coming to you to help me fix things after I've screwed them up.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No worries. Feel free to ask as many questions that arise!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you know what you are doing, you can go to Search and type in* appwiz.cpl*. and press enter. You can uninstall some of the Toshiba bloatware that is included with your computer if it is something you don't think you will use. But the old saying is still the best rule of thumb _If it ain't broke, don't fix it_


----------

